# Junk from the cellar



## debodun (Jul 12, 2020)

Several large clothes racks (my mom always dried the clothes in the cellar next to the furnace in winter). Two galvanized pails. Two galvenized tubs (one is pretty rusty but holds water - these would be okay for container gardening) and a spirit level.


----------



## debodun (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Pepper (Jul 12, 2020)

You're not keeping this junk are you?  Must have been very hard work cleaning out your cellar.  Wish I had your energy.  The hardest thing I do around the house is................nothing, usually!


----------



## debodun (Jul 12, 2020)

I was considering saving them for my yard sale, but people are so fussy these days. The racks I could use to display clothing. I haven't even scratched the surface cleaning the cellar. There are several large stoneware pieces down there that might be worth something (to a collector). One has the likemess of George Washington on it. It was made in 1932 - his birth bicentennial.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 12, 2020)

But they are all Rusty!


----------



## debodun (Jul 12, 2020)

I don't think that matters if they're going to be used for container gardening. I looked at online selling sites and they are asking fantastic prices for galvanized iron items.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 12, 2020)

debodun said:


> I was considering saving them for my yard sale, but people are so fussy these days. *The racks I could use to display clothing.* I haven't even scratched the surface cleaning the cellar. There are several large stoneware pieces down there that might be worth something (to a collector). One has the likemess of George Washington on it. It was made in 1932 - his birth bicentennial.


You mean Vintage Clothing?  Deb, dear, I wouldn't buy anything displayed on those racks.  Gee, I wish I still had a car.  I'd drive up to meet you if you wanted to.  Alas!


----------



## Pepper (Jul 12, 2020)

That rectangular rack looks okay.


----------



## debodun (Jul 12, 2020)

Unfortunately, everything down there is showing the effects of the dampness.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 12, 2020)

Deb. I love the memories that surround things like these. 

I have a wooden drying rack identical to the one in the first picture, and I use it all the time.


----------



## debodun (Jul 12, 2020)

One thing that pleased me, though, was finding the mate to an odd shaker that was in a cabinet upstairs. I though my mom had bought just one shaker, now I have the pair. It must have fallen into a box if assorted electrical gadgets my dad had near the shelving. There was a patent number on the bottom, so I did some research and found they were made in the 1920s.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 12, 2020)

I love that green glass.  AND, it's made by a McCartney!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 12, 2020)

Deb. Those are Art Deco Green Vaseline Uranium Depression Glass. Absolutely gorgeous!

If you shine a black light on them they'll glow!


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 12, 2020)

*Deb..we are both in NY State.  I am half tempted to do a road trip up your way to buy some of that green glass from you. LOL. I can pick up @Aunt Bea on the way*


----------



## debodun (Jul 12, 2020)

Pepper said:


> I love that green glass.  AND, it's made by a McCartney!



Is that good?


----------



## debodun (Jul 12, 2020)

A teaser for Marie:


----------



## debodun (Jul 12, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Deb. Those are Art Deco Green Vaseline Uranium Depression Glass. Absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> If you shine a black light on them they'll glow!





Yes, they do indeed.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 12, 2020)

debodun said:


> I don't think that matters if they're going to be used for container gardening. I looked at online selling sites and they are asking fantastic prices for galvanized iron items.


Yup, I so want rust with my veggies, or maybe not.


----------



## debodun (Jul 12, 2020)

I think plant roots will filter it out, after all, a lot of plants are fertilized with manure.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 12, 2020)

debodun said:


> Yes, they do indeed.
> 
> View attachment 113372


Over the top picture, Deb!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 12, 2020)

debodun said:


> I think plant roots will filter it out, after all, a lot of plants afe fertilized with manure.


Rust is not manure, no rust.


----------



## debodun (Jul 12, 2020)

You prefer manure to rust? You could use them to plant flowers, too.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 12, 2020)

debodun said:


> *I don't think that matters if they're going to be used for container gardening*. I looked at online selling sites and they are asking fantastic prices for galvanized iron items.


You're right, it doesn't matter.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 12, 2020)

debodun said:


> You prefer manure to rust? You could use them to plant flowers, too.


Yes, so do plants.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 12, 2020)

debodun said:


> A teaser for Marie:
> 
> View attachment 113371


Wow


----------



## debodun (Jul 13, 2020)

Here's another cache of green glass.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 13, 2020)

debodun said:


> Here's another cache of green glass.
> 
> View attachment 113466


You should sell all the green glass and get the money to move.  IMO.


----------



## debodun (Jul 13, 2020)

If only I could find a local buyer.


----------



## peppermint (Jul 13, 2020)

debodun said:


> Here's another cache of green glass.
> 
> View attachment 113466


I love that glass.....


----------



## debodun (Jul 13, 2020)

It is my contention that what looks like junk can usually be re-purposed. People are so quick these days to toss anything that has the slightest imperfection. When I was a kid the slogan was "Use it up, wear it out, make it do or do without." And the landfills didn't fill up so quickly.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 13, 2020)

debodun said:


> It is my contention that what looks like junk can usually be re-purposed. People are so quick these days to toss anything that has the slightest imperfection. When I was a kid the slogan was "Use it up, wear it out, make it do or do without." And the landfills didn't fill up so quickly.


I suspect you were raised to keep junk


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 13, 2020)

debodun said:


> If only I could find a local buyer.


Why can’t you find a local buyer?  Is this like being unable to find a contractor?


----------



## debodun (Jul 14, 2020)

I've advertised on FB Online Garage Sale and Craig's List - no nibbles. People don't want to pay fair market value these days. Here is a similar one on eBay. They want $25 for it and it isn't even a set:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-An...864085?hash=item46a0493955:g:MckAAOSwTpldtL1Z

Also, I don't see how those two situations you mentioned are mutually inclusive.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 14, 2020)

debodun said:


> I've advertised on FB Online Garage Sale and Craig's List - no nibbles. People don't want to pay fair market value these days. Here is a similar one on eBay. They want $25 for it and it isn't even a set:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-An...864085?hash=item46a0493955:g:MckAAOSwTpldtL1Z
> 
> Also, I don't see how those two situations you mentioned are mutually inclusive.


You are right


----------



## debodun (Jul 16, 2020)

Gotta get back down in the cellar soon, or I'll lose my momentum for it. The last few days I've been distracted with other dribs and drabs. It's going to be another scorcher weekend here with the heat index in the triple digits - phew.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jul 17, 2020)

When we bought this house ,, there was a lot of  'stuff' in basement  and through out the house.
I bought along my collection to  crocks,glass to add to to it.

A bucket     became  back  porch light  by turning it up side  down,, doing  some  punched  leaf  designs out lines to it.

I recently restored an old railroad lantern  for porch decoration.
Hope to  find   some sort of  solar light  to put in it.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jul 17, 2020)

Deb,, have you tried  putting up  for sale  signage in stores that have bulletin boards  for  items  fo sale?
If there are Amish in your area,, they might want  the  crocks.

Reading  your post,  am guessing you have   looked at crock prices on ebay.
Any online research of  the glass  , crocks ,unusual  items to give you price range  should help get you a price  you  are comfortable with .

Good  luck in  cleaning out the basement & selling    stuff.


----------



## debodun (Jul 17, 2020)

Sliverfox said:


> Deb,, have you tried  putting up  for sale  signage in stores that have bulletin boards  for  items  fo sale?
> If there are Amish in your area,, they might want  the  crocks.



To my knowledge, there are no Amish in my locale. I have been trying to have estate sales since my mom passed in 2006, but it is a slow and tedious process. The spring after she passed I called an auctioneer that was highly recommended to me. He came and took all the best items, then literally sold them for pennies. After that, I vowed to try to do it on my own where I have some control over what happens. I have had some nice things go missing from my sales, one of them being this lovely Loetz glass bowl. I saw one just like it on eBay for $400.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jul 17, 2020)

That's terrible that the Auctioneer took advantage of you.

I think my brother in law had someone come in  to apprise   mother in law's antiques,  furnishings.
Perhaps a banker or lawyer could  recommend  some one.


----------



## debodun (Jul 17, 2020)

I ended up owing him money between his hauling fees and his cut of the sold items and the little he netted from the sale. For instance, he sold teh dining room set (8 foot long rustic pine table with 6 ladderback chairs with woven rattan seats for $20, then an oak china cabinet with curved glass went for $35. He couldn't give away a 10 foot oak bench.

Appraising is fine, but try to get that for estate items.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 17, 2020)

deb, you saw receipts of course, right?


----------



## debodun (Jul 17, 2020)

Nope. And when he returned that items he didn't sell, he made me come and pick them up or he said he's take them to the dump and charge me for his trouble. When I went there, most of the things he returned weren't even mine. I think he played a switcheroo with some really nice things - at least he never accounted for them (like a chandelier lamp and a large Greek style print picture) and substituted junk he wanted to get rid of.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 17, 2020)

((deb))!  You've met some really lousy people!


----------



## debodun (Jul 17, 2020)

Ya think?


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 17, 2020)

*We moved a little over a year ago and my husband threw away almost everything in our basement. He didn't even tell me what was there and since there was so much and I have a bad memory I have no idea what he tossed away. He did save things he knew I treasured that had belonged to my parents. Thankfully he didn't throw away any pictures.*


----------



## Knight (Jul 17, 2020)

debodun said:


> Nope. And when he returned that items he didn't sell, he made me come and pick them up or he said he's take them to the dump and charge me for his trouble. When I went there, most of the things he returned weren't even mine. I think he played a switcheroo with some really nice things - at least he never accounted for them (like a chandelier lamp and a large Greek style print picture) and substituted junk he wanted to get rid of.


Like most you listed each item & took pictures and wrote descriptions of what the auctioneer took right?  Or not.


----------



## Knight (Jul 17, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *We moved a little over a year ago and my husband threw away almost everything in our basement. He didn't even tell me what was there and since there was so much and I have a bad memory I have no idea what he tossed away. He did save things he knew I treasured that had belonged to my parents. Thankfully he didn't throw away any pictures.*


So you don't miss what you didn't know he threw away?


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 17, 2020)

Knight said:


> So you don't miss what you didn't know he threw away?



No I don't miss anything he tossed away. The things obviously hadn't been important to me or him. My grandkids came and took what ever they wanted or needed and so did my son and daughter.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 18, 2020)

The problem is finding folks who want these things and more importantly, are willing to pay for them.  My kids don't want more than a single Orrefors or Waterford vase.  Lenox or other fine china, crystal bowls, sterling silver flatware, Lladro figures, etc, don't speak to them. 

Hummels, Precious Moments, knick-knacks, depression glass, etc. are barely worth what it costs to haul them to the dump.

(I'm not suggesting that I own all that I listed above - just saying that younger generations don't care for what many in our generation and older valued.)

Junk from the cellar indeed. Most of us inherited plenty of beautiful things that our family will not be interested in when it's their turn to own them.

Sometimes I feel sad about this, but I realize that future generations get to make their own decisions about what's valuable and what they want in their homes.


----------



## debodun (Jul 18, 2020)

These rugs were rolled up on a table and covered with an old bedspread. The dampness got to them anyway. What a shame.


----------



## debodun (Jul 18, 2020)

Knight said:


> Like most you listed each item & took pictures and wrote descriptions of what the auctioneer took right?  Or not.


I thought that was his responsibility. After he was done loading his trailer, I asked him about that and he said that I should have been keeping track of things. Who's responsibility is it? And this guy was highly recommended to me.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 18, 2020)

debodun said:


> These rugs were rolled up on a table and covered with an old bedspread. The dampness got to them anyway. What a shame.
> 
> View attachment 114100View attachment 114101


Are you going to pitch them?


----------



## Knight (Jul 18, 2020)

debodun said:


> I thought that was his responsibility. After he was done loading his trailer, I asked him about that and he said that I should have been keeping track of things. Who's responsibility is it? And this guy was highly recommended to me.


Your responsibility, along with looking up & getting an estimated idea of the value. The Pope comes recommended but cover up of wrong doing took place.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 18, 2020)

debodun said:


> These rugs were rolled up on a table and covered with an old bedspread. The dampness got to them anyway. What a shame.
> 
> View attachment 114100View attachment 114101


Deb. Could the Persian rug be professionally cleaned to bring it back?


----------



## debodun (Jul 18, 2020)

I want to get another opinion. I have posted photos of them on a Facebook antique group. Awaiting a reply.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 18, 2020)

Deb,

When are we going to the attic?


----------



## gennie (Jul 18, 2020)

debodun said:


> These rugs were rolled up on a table and covered with an old bedspread. The dampness got to them anyway. What a shame.
> 
> View attachment 114100View attachment 114101


The bottom one (with center medalion) is a very famous design.  One exactly like it is in the Victoria and Albert Museum in London.  

Value depends on age and construction but don't get rid of it until someone who knows rugs looks at it.  Or send photo to a well known appraisal firm such as :https://www.kovels.com/


----------



## debodun (Jul 18, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> Deb,
> 
> When are we going to the attic?


When it's a lot cooler. It's probably 130F up there now.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 18, 2020)

debodun said:


> When it's a lot cooler. It's probably 130F up there now.


Not a mad face at your post, Deb, just me burning up at the thought of 130° temps!


----------



## debodun (Jul 18, 2020)

The Facebook antique page had a response. They wanted a photo of the bottom - something about the fringe or whether it was machine made or hand-made.


----------



## debodun (Jul 18, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Not a mad face at your post, Deb, just me burning up at the thought of 130° temps!


But at least it's dry, not like the damp cellar. Even so, It's going to take me a while to get the cellar to a point where I can can relax about it. The rugs are now in the driveway getting some much needed sunshine and airing out. I moved them off of the lawn because I feared the rugs would smother the grass or get damp from transpiration.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 18, 2020)

debodun said:


> But at least it's dry, not like the damp cellar. Even so, It's going to take me a while to get the cellar to a point where I can can relax about it. The rugs are now in the driveway getting some much needed sunshine and airing out. I moved them off of the lawn because I feared the rugs would smother the grass or get damp from transpiration.


I'm with you on tolerating dry heat better than heat mixed with high humidity.

Take care of yourself.


----------



## debodun (Jul 18, 2020)

I've posted some items I've uncovered on FB Marketplace and the local FB Online Garage sale pages. No nibbles except for the pet carriers. I must have received 6 or7 inquiries about them. The only thing I sold, too.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 18, 2020)

debodun said:


> I've posted some items I've uncovered on FB Marketplace and the local FB Online Garage sale pages. No nibbles except for the pet carriers. I must have received 6 or7 inquiries about them. The only thing I sold, too.


Here's hoping for more sales!


----------



## debodun (Jul 18, 2020)

My aunt called me this morning and mentioned that she's going to have a garage sale soon. Probably when the heat wave is over.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 18, 2020)

debodun said:


> My aunt called me this morning and mentioned that she's going to have a garage sale soon. Probably when the heat wave is over.


Speaking from experience, I love fall garage and yard sales! So much more comfortable than at the height of summer.


----------



## debodun (Jul 18, 2020)

The problem is that after Labor Day (first Monday in September for those that aren't familiar with American holidays), people get their school tax bills and are starting to think about saving for Christmas. Speaking from experience, I don't bother with sales after that. I remember about 4 years ago, I had a "Beat Black Friday" sale the weekend BEFORE Thanksgiving when I trotted out my Christmas items. Sat there all day and watched the traffic go by. Not one person stopped!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 18, 2020)

debodun said:


> The problem is that after Labor Day (first Monday in September for those that aren't familiar with American holidays), people get their school tax bills and are starting to think about saving for Christmas. Speaking from experience, I don't bother with sales after that. I remember about 4 years ago, I had a "Beat Black Friday" sale the weekend BEFORE Thanksgiving when I trotted out my Christmas items. Sat there all day and watched the traffic go by. Not one person stopped!


Well that's a drag. Boy, do I remember the days of worrying about Christmas expenses. Not fun.


----------



## gennie (Jul 18, 2020)

debodun said:


> The Facebook antique page had a response. They wanted a photo of the bottom - something about the fringe or whether it was machine made or hand-made.
> 
> View attachment 114102


The design name is Arabil and yours appears to be in great condition especially for old Oriental carpets.  I'm no expert but it does not look like it is machine made. 

There is a needlepoint pattern for it in this book:
https://www.amazon.com/Needlepoint-Designs-Oriental-Grethe-Sorensen/dp/0684166224
but yours is definitely not done in needlepoint.


----------



## gennie (Jul 18, 2020)

debodun said:


> The problem is that after Labor Day (first Monday in September for those that aren't familiar with American holidays), people get their school tax bills and are starting to think about saving for Christmas. Speaking from experience, I don't bother with sales after that. I remember about 4 years ago, I had a "Beat Black Friday" sale the weekend BEFORE Thanksgiving when I trotted out my Christmas items. Sat there all day and watched the traffic go by. Not one person stopped!


If the rug is genuine, it will be bought by a collector and not at a yard sale.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 18, 2020)

debodun said:


> The Facebook antique page had a response. They wanted a photo of the bottom - something about the fringe or whether it was machine made or hand-made.
> 
> View attachment 114102


That has all of the characteristics of a machine-made rug, nonetheless a real beauty!


----------



## debodun (Jul 18, 2020)

gennie said:


> The design name is Arabil and yours appears to be in great condition especially for old Oriental carpets.  I'm no expert but it does not look like it is machine made.
> 
> There is a needlepoint pattern for it in this book:
> https://www.amazon.com/Needlepoint-Designs-Oriental-Grethe-Sorensen/dp/0684166224
> but yours is definitely not done in needlepoint.


WOW! Thank you for that helpful info! But I think you meant to say Ardabil.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 18, 2020)

A machine made rug will look very even and display perfectly even (knots that aren't really knots! )







A Machine Made Rug Example (above).


----------



## gennie (Jul 18, 2020)

debodun said:


> WOW! Thank you for that helpful info! But I think you meant to say Ardabil.


Correct.  Thanks.  Lazy fingers.  So if you were aware of it's design name, then you probably know it's provenance and value, right?


----------



## StarSong (Jul 18, 2020)

What are you doing with all the junk you're bringing up from your cellar?  Are you purging it from your life, amassing it in hopes of selling, or finding new places to store/display it within your living quarters?


----------



## debodun (Jul 18, 2020)

gennie said:


> Correct.  Thanks.  Lazy fingers.  So if you were aware of it's design name, then you probably know it's provenance and value, right?


 I only know that because I attempted to do an online search with the name you typed. It kept coming up with Ardabil.


----------



## debodun (Jul 18, 2020)

StarSong said:


> What are you doing with all the junk you're bringing up from your cellar?  Are you purging it from your life, amassing it in hopes of selling, or finding new places to store/display it within your living quarters?


A little of each.


----------



## debodun (Jul 18, 2020)

Okay  - got a reply to my FB inquires. A consensus of opinion is that it is not worth much as it is a machine made rug and in poor shape. If I can get $5 to $10 for it, TAKE IT!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jul 18, 2020)

debodun said:


> The problem is that after Labor Day (first Monday in September for those that aren't familiar with American holidays), people get their school tax bills and are starting to think about saving for Christmas. Speaking from experience, I don't bother with sales after that. I remember about 4 years ago, I had a "Beat Black Friday" sale the weekend BEFORE Thanksgiving when I trotted out my Christmas items. Sat there all day and watched the traffic go by. Not one person stopped!


Deb, you've said that you live in a very small town. I believe that the reason people don't stop is that you've have so many yard sales for so many years and they've stopped in years past to find that there's nothing in the sale that interests them...or that you want FMV for your items. A rule of thumb for items in a yard sale is about 30% of either what you paid for it or FMV.


----------



## debodun (Jul 18, 2020)

I never understood why an item at a garage sale should be priced way below FMV. If an item is worth $25, what difference does it make if it's in an antique shop or a garage sale? When people do stop I tell them that I am "still in process" of sorting through my parents estate and am always putting out new things. These is a small turnover. 

It seems people have gotten away from buying knickknacks and collectibles. Now it's a minimalist culture - the older collectors are dying off and most of the younger people aren't interested in obtaining what they see as old used junk. There a polarization. too - people are either rabid grage sale fans or wouldn't be caught dead at one.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jul 18, 2020)

Why are things priced lower at yard/garage sales? Because they are. That's the way it is. If you want a prayer of getting more, you need to be an eBay seller.

You're right younger people aren't interested in "old used junk" and that's a fact. It further depresses prices. 

Unless you have a truly deep attachment to the things that you are trying to sell, unload the stuff at whatever you can get for them. It'll empty out your house of clutter, and some money is better than none.

Wait! Just a few days ago I said I'm done. Oops. _Now_ I'm done beating a dead horse.


----------



## debodun (Jul 19, 2020)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Deb, you've said that you live in a very small town. I believe that the reason people don't stop is that you've have so many yard sales for so many years and they've stopped in years past to find that there's nothing in the sale that interests them.


You are probably right. I have to depend on people driving by that maybe haven't been to my sale before. Good thing I live on a street that is actually 3 major routes. There used to be a woman that stopped every Labor Day weekend because she passed by on her way to the Schaghticoke Fair -she worked there. She hasn't stopped now in many years - probbaly doesn't work the fair anymore for one reason or another. However, there a man that stops every Labor Day because he wants a shotgun that was my dad's - it's a Browning "Sweet 16" made in Belgium. Dad bought it in the late 1950s and now it's a collector's item, but we always have a "friendly" argument about what its worth. I still have it.


----------



## debodun (Jul 19, 2020)

I gave away this carpet remnant earlier. The woman said she needed it for her gazebo.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 19, 2020)

debodun said:


> I gave away this carpet remnant earlier. The woman said she needed it for her gazebo.
> 
> View attachment 114251


If I lived close to you, Deb, or was you neighbour, I would have snatched that remnant from you faster than you could say thanks!


----------



## debodun (Jul 19, 2020)

You may have been sorry. It was stored in a damp cellar. When I advertised it, I specified it was to be used for outdoor purposes or pet use only. It was pretty musty smelling, hence the free price. It always amazes me that people won't even pay $1 for something, yet if I put it for FREE, I get 5 or 6 nibbles.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 19, 2020)

debodun said:


> You may have been sorry. It was stored in a damp cellar. When I advertised it, I specified it was to be used for outdoor purposes or pet use only. It was pretty musty smelling, hence the free price. It always amazes me that people won't even pay $1 for something, yet if I put it for FREE, I get 5 or 6 nibbles.


A beautiful piece it was.

So true. I've always said the same, ask a pittance of an amount for something that justifies the asking, and sure enough, no takers, but put that very same item outside in a box with a sign "for free", and people will fight one another over it. Shameful.


----------



## debodun (Jul 19, 2020)

A few years ago, I had to clean out an uncle's apartnment when he went into assisted care. He had a lovely knotty pine end table with a drawer. I started out at $20 and no interest. After a week I dropped the price to $10 and nothing. Five dollars elicited no response. I finally put it up for free and got 20 hits. I told the guy that eventually came to get it what happened. He said he only looked in the free stuff section. Maybe others do, too. People are so used to getting things for free, it's become a behavior.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 19, 2020)

debodun said:


> A few years ago, I had to clean out an uncle's apartnment when he went into assisted care. He had a lovely knotty pine end table with a drawer. I started out at $20 and no interest. After a week I dropped the price to $10 and nothing. Five dollars elicited no response. I finally put it up for free and got 20 hits. I told the guy that eventually came to get it what happened. He said he only looked in the free stuff section. Maybe others do, too. People are so used to getting things for free, it's become a behavior.


Indeed, and the behaviour seems to be getting worse. Everyone looking for something for nothing. I can't stand it!


----------



## debodun (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## debodun (Jul 19, 2020)

I have 6 of these authentic Depression glass tumblers. The pattern is called "Princess" and they are in perfect condition. In a price guide I have, they are listed as being worth $25 each. That would be $150 for the set. If I saw that on them at someone else's sale, I'd think they were insane. I have $50 on them which is a third of the book value and half the average asking price on eBay, but nobody even looks at them.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 19, 2020)

debodun said:


> I have 6 of these authentic Depression glass tumblers. The pattern is called "Princess" and they are in perfect condition. In a price guide I have, they are listed as being worth $25 each. That would be $150 for the set. If I saw that on them at someone else's sale, I'd think they were insane. I have $50 on them which is a third of the book value and half the average asking price on eBay, but nobody even looks at them.
> View attachment 114264View attachment 114265


You'd have the most success preparing a specific ad directed towards collector's of such glassware.

I believe you would enjoy the rewards.


----------



## debodun (Jul 19, 2020)

Well, I assume you mean shipping would be involved and I don't do a shipping business. Things are too fragile and people could claim the items were damamged and want their money back. Then I'm out the money AND the items. I like people to see first-hand what they are buying, then there's no complaining afterwards. If it gets broken after they buy it - it's their fault.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 19, 2020)

debodun said:


> Well, I assume you mean shipping would be involved and I don't do a shipping business. Things are too fragile and people could claim the items were damamged and want their money back. Then I'm out the money AND the items. I like people to see first-hand what they are buying, then there's no complaining afterwards. If it gets broken after they buy it - it's their fault.


I just had a shipment arrive from Europe on Friday, a box of vintage 1950's Christmas Ornaments. All arrived safe and sound, unscathed, and aside from establishing a few details and policies beforehand and at time of shipping, you'd increase the sell-ability of your items by ten-fold though a much wider audience of buyers and interested people.

With a little time and effort, boxing/packaging fragile goods is no more complicated than boxing up items and things that aren't fragile.


----------



## debodun (Jul 20, 2020)

On my way to town trash day after cleaning out my cellar.


----------



## debodun (Jul 21, 2020)

Another treasure - a majolica jardiniere. I remember the woman that used to live next door giving it to my mother. The neighbor passed in 1990 a few weeks shy of her 101st birthday. The planter is 9 inches tall and 10.5 inches wide at the top. Someone posted one that is very much like mine here:

https://www.icollector.com/DECO-Jardiniere-GREEN-w-Roses-ANTIQUE-Majolica-1035692_i5852378


----------



## debodun (Jul 23, 2020)

More things not necessarily junk. Asian motif fish platter, eggshell demi-tasse, flow blue turkey plates (there were 11 of those) and a brown glazed stoneware bowl set.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 23, 2020)

debodun said:


> More things not necessarily junk. Asian themed fish platter, eggshell demi-tasse, flow blue turkey plates (there were 11 of those) and a brown glazed stoneware bowl set.
> 
> View attachment 114836View attachment 114837View attachment 114838View attachment 114839


LOVE the blue plate!


----------



## debodun (Jul 23, 2020)

I remember my mom using them for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 23, 2020)

debodun said:


> I remember my mom using them for Thanksgiving.


So pretty!


----------



## debodun (Jul 24, 2020)

Today's finds: a hammock frame, egg scale, old electric iron and a miter saw.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 24, 2020)

debodun said:


> Today's finds: a hammock frame, egg scale, old electric iron and a miter saw.
> 
> View attachment 114964View attachment 114965View attachment 114966View attachment 114967


ROFLMAO!

I swear you have one of everything, Deb!


----------



## peppermint (Jul 24, 2020)

We don't have a cellar...We have a garage with the stairs on top for storage...We have 3 steps to the porch to go in the house...also 3 more doors from the backyard and the garage door....We must get rid of some things if we decide to move....But with going on in the country, we are not
moving soon....
We need to purge some of the storage we have in the garage..


----------



## debodun (Jul 24, 2020)

I put some of the items on Marketplace and a woman contacted me and wanted to know my bank account info so she could deposit the money in it. *YEAH!* That's gonna happen! People must think others are stupid. She didn't even have $10 to bring with her when she picked up the item?


----------



## debodun (Jul 24, 2020)

She just PMed me again and asked for my Venmo info. I don't even know what that is. Don't people have cash anymore?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 24, 2020)

debodun said:


> She just PMed me again and asked for my Venmo info. I don't even know what that is. Don't people have cash anymore?


Very strange indeed...


----------



## debodun (Jul 25, 2020)

Two kerosene lamps that cleaned up nicely. I put them on an antique message board. One reply is the the one with the shield is called a "finger' lamp. I surmise that is because it has a loop handle to put your finger through to carry. It dates from the 1860s. He couldn't say much about the larger one - he needed  more close up photos of the bowl. Waiting to hear back on that. I don't think either globe is original - on the smaller lamp, the neck doesn't go all the way down and the larger one looks too modern.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 25, 2020)

debodun said:


> Two kerosene lamps that cleaned up nicely. I put them on an antique message board. One reply is the the one with the shield is called a "finger' lamp. I surmise that is because it has a loop handle to put your finger through to carry. It dates from the 1860s. He couldn't say much about the larger one - he needed  more close up photos of the bowl. Waiting to hear back on that. I don't think either globe is original - on the smaller lamp, the neck doesn't go all the way down and the larger one looks too modern.
> 
> View attachment 115038


Oh... so pretty. I love kerosene lamps, takes me back to my childhood.

There's something so homey, warm, and inviting about lamps like these.


----------



## jujube (Jul 25, 2020)

I have an old kerosene lamp that came in really handy during the aftermath of our last hurricane.  Those things really put out a lot of light.  I have no idea how long the kerosene (or lamp oil?) had been in there, but it still worked fine.


----------



## debodun (Jul 25, 2020)

I got a nibble on another item I put on Marketplace. The woman said she be going to church tomorrow and could I bring it to her there. Well now, any particular church? In what town? How can I tell who it is in a room full of people?

Where do these people come from?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 25, 2020)

debodun said:


> I got a nibble on another item I put on Marketplace. The woman said she be going to church tomorrow and could I bring it to her there. Well now, any particular church? In what town?
> 
> Where do these people come from?


Allow me to save you a lot of trouble, Deb, we're in Canada, so next time you're visiting, drop-by, we'll be home!


----------



## debodun (Jul 25, 2020)

Yeah, the NEXT time.


----------



## debodun (Jul 26, 2020)

Yesterday I had a nibble on cans of paint I was giving away. The woman said she's stop by between 9 and 10 this morning. At 10:30 and no show, I PMed her. She said that she forgot that she had her grandson's sports event to attend and if I had something to do, not to let her hold me up. I replied I just wanted to firm up a time. Her answer was that she wouldn't be out of it until late this afternoon. Let's see what excuse she gives for not showing up again. She sound like a flake to me.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 26, 2020)

debodun said:


> Yesterday I had a nibble on cans of paint I was giving away. The woman said she's stop by between 9 and 10 this morning. At 10:30 and no show, I PMed her. She said that she forgot that she had her grandson's sports event to attend and if I had something to do, not to let her hold me up. I replied I just wanted to firm up a time. Her answer was that she wouldn't be out of it until late this afternoon. Let's see what excuse she gives for not showing up again. She sound like a flake to me.


What a shame that some people are the way they are.

I give you credit, Deb, for being able to casually accept it for what it is.


----------



## debodun (Jul 29, 2020)

My cellar cleaning project has come to a screeching halt. I put out a full bin for garbage pick up today and when that was emptied, I filled it up again and there's still another binfull of junk waiting to be disposed. No use bringing up any more until what is awaiting disposal is gone. They only pick up trash once a week here.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 31, 2020)

debodun said:


> More things not necessarily junk. Asian motif fish platter, eggshell demi-tasse, flow blue turkey plates (there were 11 of those) and a brown glazed stoneware bowl set.
> 
> View attachment 114836View attachment 114837View attachment 114838View attachment 114839


LOVE the blue plate!


----------



## debodun (Aug 1, 2020)

This was left in the cellar by the previous owners. I can't get the drawers open. They may have rusty nails in them, antique coins, or just be empty. Probably not worth trying to move after being on that wet cellar floor for decades. Probably fall apart if touched. Dimensions in photo caption.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 1, 2020)

Wait! What? You’d had these sitting in your house since before your mom purchased it and you don’t even know what’s in them?


----------



## debodun (Aug 1, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Wait! What? You’d had these sitting in your house since before your mom purchased it and you don’t even know what’s in them?


That is correct. Never any reason to look and since it's in the cellar - out of sight, out of mind. What so difficult to understand about that? Since this is near the train table (the previous owner had electric trains), it may have or had contained his hobby accessories.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 1, 2020)

debodun said:


> That is correct. Never any reason to look and since it's in the cellar - out of sight, out of mind. What so difficult to understand about that? Since this is near the train table (the previous owner had electric trains), it may have or had contained his hobby accessories.


Ummm! Curiosity! When you were a kid, didn’t it drive you nuts not knowing what was in them? I would have sawed them open. Of course I realize there probably isn’t anything too valuable or they wouldn’t have been left it but I’d want to know what’s in them so I could get rid of it. 
I’d imagine it’s filled with papers which is perfect for mice homes. They even eat and live off paper and sawdust.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 1, 2020)

debodun said:


> She just PMed me again and asked for my Venmo info. I don't even know what that is. Don't people have cash anymore?


I would just ignore her!!!


----------



## Keesha (Aug 1, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> LOVE the blue plate!


I do too. It’s gorgeous.


----------



## debodun (Aug 1, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Ummm! Curiosity! When you were a kid, didn’t it drive you nuts not knowing what was in them?



Not really and I wasn't a kid when my folks bought the house.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 1, 2020)

debodun said:


> Not really and I wasn't a kid when my folks bought the house.


Oh yes. I forgot. Ok! Disregard my curiosity then. Lol


----------



## StarSong (Aug 1, 2020)

Even as an adult I'd be curious enough to get a crowbar and force the drawers open.


----------



## debodun (Aug 1, 2020)

That might be a lot of work for nothing. I can wait. I surmise the wood is swollen from the dampness. Maybe when the cellar dries out this winter, they will be easier to open. The cellar is fairly dry between mid-December and early March. I think that's when the ground water is frozen.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 1, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Even as an adult I'd be curious enough to get a crowbar and force the drawers open.


Me too. I can’t believe that’s been in her house untouched for all these years. An ax. A crowbar, a hack saw, circular saw, jigsaw to cut through the nails. 


Geez! You’d think Deb would open it up just for her loyal followers here.  LoL.


----------



## debodun (Aug 1, 2020)

Do you open your holiday gifts as soon as you get them?

Anyone that wants to come to my dank cellar and try to open the drawers is welcome. 

I have loyal followers?


----------



## Keesha (Aug 1, 2020)

debodun said:


> Do you open your holiday gifts as soon as you get them?
> 
> Anyone that wants to come to my dank cellar and try to open the drawers is welcome.
> 
> I have loyal followers?



Do I open holiday gifts soon as I get them? Of course! 

Ok you’re about a 9 hour drive so I’ll see you next week. What day is good for you?

I hope my brownies make it over the border. 

Hey! Maybe I could go  with you to see the new house.


----------



## Ellen Marie (Aug 1, 2020)

debodun said:


> I was considering saving them for my yard sale, but people are so fussy these days. The racks I could use to display clothing. I haven't even scratched the surface cleaning the cellar. There are several large stoneware pieces down there that might be worth something (to a collector). One has the likemess of George Washington on it. It was made in 1932 - his birth bicentennial.
> 
> View attachment 113356


There are people who would love these.... for making fermented foods.... like sauerkraut or beer.... My dad had a large crock for making homebrew.


----------



## debodun (Aug 2, 2020)

Ellen Marie said:


> There are people who would love these.... for making fermented foods.... like sauerkraut or beer.... My dad had a large crock for making homebrew.


I remember my dad trying to make Polish pickles once in one of them, but I can't remember which one. When you're 8 years old, you don't pay attention to details like that.


----------



## debodun (Aug 2, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Ok you’re about a 9 hour drive so I’ll see you next week. What day is good for you?
> 
> Hey! Maybe I could go  with you to see the new house.



You could just wait - it would be much easier for you and you wouldn't have to bake! 
Only a drive-by on the other house.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 2, 2020)

debodun said:


> You could just wait - it would be much easier for you and you wouldn't have to bake!
> Only a drive-by on the other house.


That’s ok. More brownies for me and, sorry but  I don’t do drive by’s.


----------



## Lakeland living (Aug 2, 2020)

debodun said:


> Several large clothes racks (my mom always dried the clothes in the cellar next to the furnace in winter). Two galvanized pails. Two galvenized tubs (one is pretty rusty but holds water - these would be okay for container gardening) and a spirit level.
> 
> View attachment 113348View attachment 113349View attachment 113350


I have one of those racks and still use it, if not the clothes line this is great. I drag it out on the deck and still get the air dried stuff...


----------



## debodun (Aug 5, 2020)

I guess my cellar cleaning project is put off again for another week. Garbage pick up today and I immediately filled the can back to the brim with branches and leaves from the Isaias storm blow-down. It's probably REALLY wet down there now anyway with all the rain yesterday.


----------



## debodun (Aug 14, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Ummm! Curiosity! When you were a kid, didn’t it drive you nuts not knowing what was in them? I would have sawed them open.



You'd never make it as a UPS driver. You'd be distracted wondering what was in all those packages.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 14, 2020)

debodun said:


> You'd never make it as a UPS driver. You'd be distracted wondering what was in all those packages.


Actually I’d make a great driver since I drive well and have a perfect driving record. I don’t personally care what’s in packages however if something was in the truck I was driving for some 25 years, I’d probably be curious. That doesn’t equate to opening it.

Teasing you is a separate topic. It was done playfully.


----------



## debodun (Aug 14, 2020)

I have to get back to work on that cellar sometime. It's either been too hot, or the garbage can gets full before I can work on it, or I have visitors and now I am advised by a dentist not to do anything strenuous for a few days. The day WILL come!


----------



## debodun (Aug 14, 2020)

Pepper said:


> But they are all Rusty!


I sold 2 rusty tubs to the mayor who saw my ad on FB! Got $7.


----------



## Knight (Aug 14, 2020)

debodun said:


> I sold 2 rusty tubs to the mayor who saw my ad on FB! Got $7.


Don't forget to wear your face mask when you go to Starbucks to spend that $7.00 on a cup of coffee


----------



## debodun (Aug 15, 2020)

I wouldn't go to Starbucks (there's one about 15 miles away) and I certainly wouldn't spend money on coffee.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 15, 2020)

Starbucks House Blend is moderately priced.  I like coffee straight, not fancy.


----------



## debodun (Aug 16, 2020)

I worked a little down in the cellar this morning. This is what's left after filling the trash bin.


----------



## debodun (Aug 16, 2020)

There was this trunk. I know what's inside it since I could open it (not like the cabinet drewers I posted earlier). Anyone want to guess what the contents are?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 16, 2020)

debodun said:


> There was this trunk. I know what's inside it since I could open it (not like the cabinet drewers I posted earlier). Anyone want to guess what the contents are?
> 
> View attachment 118249


A few old books, possible cookbooks, one or two tablecloths, a selection of ornaments, and some old clothing?


----------



## Knight (Aug 16, 2020)

debodun said:


> There was this trunk. I know what's inside it since I could open it (not like the cabinet drewers I posted earlier). Anyone want to guess what the contents are?
> 
> View attachment 118249


more junk


----------



## debodun (Aug 16, 2020)

I will reveal the contents. It would be almost impossible to guess - a shot in the dark so to speak. It was a lot of insulated wires.


----------



## Knight (Aug 16, 2020)

debodun said:


> Be more specific.


More of the stuff you put out at yard sales that no one wants.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 17, 2020)

debodun said:


> I will reveal the contents. It would be almost impossible to guess - a shot in the dark so to speak. It was a lot of insulated wires.
> 
> View attachment 118483


And here I was thinking I nailed it with my guess! LOL!


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 17, 2020)

debodun said:


> I worked a little down in the cellar this morning. This is what's left after filling the trash bin.
> 
> View attachment 118248


OMG, is that a ball 'n' chain in front of the light colored trash can?


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 17, 2020)

Honestly and I'm being sincere and not sarcastic... I would put as much as I could in a car and go to many huge trash bins and throw in the stuff if the city isn't willing to pick it up, that is.  There is no need for the things that you have shown us and no one is going to buy it.  Just get rid of it... slowly.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 17, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> OMG, is that a ball 'n' chain in front of the light colored trash can?


The pale yellow plastic pail looks identical to the diaper pails I used when my kids were babies.


----------



## hellomimi (Aug 17, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> Honestly and I'm being sincere and not sarcastic... I would put as much as I could in a car and go to many huge trash bins and throw in the stuff if the city isn't willing to pick it up, that is.  There is no need for the things that you have shown us and no one is going to buy it.  Just get rid of it... slowly.


That's what most of the Goldens have been telling Deb. Alas, she thinks they're treasures to someone and she'd want to make some bucks, why would she spend gas to drive around to dispose them? No, no, no, no....


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 17, 2020)

hellomimi said:


> That's what most of the Goldens have been telling Deb. Alas, she thinks they're treasures to someone and she'd want to make some bucks, why would she spend gas to drive around to dispose them? No, no, no, no....


Well, it was just a simple suggestion.  I'm getting overwhelmed with the stuff Deb is hanging on to.  I always have a box or bag in a corner of the dining room with things that I am going to donate to Goodwill.


----------



## debodun (Aug 18, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> OMG, is that a ball 'n' chain in front of the light colored trash can?



No, it's just a simple rubber ball like kids play kickball with - nothing attached to it. LOL


----------



## debodun (Aug 18, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> The pale yellow plastic pail looks identical to the diaper pails I used when my kids were babies.


It was part of the old water softening system that was installed when my parents moved in. My mother made my dad disconnect it because she didn't like how it made the water taste. That cylinder I asked about moving upstairs was also part of that system. That little table on top of it was my bed table when I was a kid. There a pic of me in the family photo album using it. It's all disintegrated now from being in the damp cellar.


----------



## debodun (Aug 19, 2020)

I have done all I am satisfied doing for now in the cellar cleaning project. Finished the last part this morning. This time I thought to take before and after photos:


----------



## debodun (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 19, 2020)

Wow! You're whittling it down nicely, Deb!

Looks great!

How do you feel inside now that you've made a dent in it?


----------



## debodun (Aug 19, 2020)

Better - it's been preying on my mind for weeks. Now I have to sort through and decide what to do with the things I removed. Some may be garage sale worthy like flowerpots, a great majority is junk and I'll have to toss it gradually since I have a small bin. I was disappointed in the plant stand I uncovered that looks like a flower cart. The shelves were all rusted.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 19, 2020)

@debodun, now that you've done such a great job getting them outta your cellar, finish the job and get them outta your life!  Hire someone to haul the junk to the dump!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 19, 2020)

debodun said:


> Better - it;s been preying on my mind for weeks. Now I have to sort through and decide what to do with the things I removed. Some may be garage sale worthy like flowerpots, a great majority is junk and I'll have to toss it gradually since I have a small bin. I was disappointed in the plant stand I uncovered that looks like a flower cart. The shelves were all rusted.


I am so happy for you!


----------



## debodun (Aug 19, 2020)

I called a guy that helped haul away the back porch overhang that blew down 3 years ago. The last two times I called him, he never showed up. I am in that twilight zone of junk - too much to put in the trash bin and too little for anyone to bother themselves with.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 19, 2020)

debodun said:


> I called a guy that helped haul away the back porch overhang that blew down 3 years ago. The last two times I called him, he never showed up. I am in that twilight zone of junk - too much to put in the trash bin and too little for anyone to bother themselves with.


What about a small trailer option?

Like this!

That way you could wash your hands clean of having to rely on others for help.


----------



## debodun (Aug 19, 2020)

Do you mean I rent one or buy one? I don't have a trailer hitch on my car. And then where would I take it????


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 19, 2020)

debodun said:


> Do you mean I rent one or buy one? I don't have a trailer hitch on my car. And then where would I take it????


You'd need a hitch, and then you could take it anywhere, and with it being as small as it is, you could back in back onto your property, tucking it away in the corner and forget about it until the next time you needed it.


----------



## debodun (Aug 19, 2020)

I probably wouldn't need it that much to actually buy one. The cost of having someone take it would be less, but I appreciate your suggestion.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 19, 2020)

debodun said:


> I probably wouldn't need it that much to actually buy one. The cost of having someone take it would be less, but I appreciate your suggestion.


Always thinking for you, Deb. 

Just want to see you move forward and be happy.


----------



## Knight (Aug 19, 2020)

debodun said:


> I probably wouldn't need it that much to actually buy one. The cost of having someone take it would be less, but I appreciate your suggestion.


If a Home depot or Lowes near you rents pickup trucks maybe a one day rental & paying a neighborhood teen to load & unload at your local landfill would solve the cost issue.


----------



## debodun (Aug 20, 2020)

I found this cast iron kettle. Now junk (or a planter for a re-purposer). Dampness sure takes it's toll on metallic things!



An aluminum ice chest from Montgomery Wards. I remember this when I was a kid when we used to go on vacation or picnics, so it has to be from the late 1950s or early 60s.



An interesting flowerpot with a ribbon and bow design. It's 8.5" tall.


----------



## debodun (Aug 23, 2020)

I don't know what to do now that my summer projects are done (cleaning of the porches and the cellar). I guess the next step is anticipating the village-wide garage sale.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 24, 2020)

debodun said:


> I don't know what to do now that my summer projects are done (cleaning of the porches and the cellar). I guess the next step is anticipating the village-wide garage sale.


You've got to feel so great about crossing those off your list!  Is there a date for the garage sale?  How does it work?  Do you gather in a central area, everyone carting their items to and fro, or is it a date when loads of people hold sales and people cruise the streets looking for treasures? 

Dare I ask what's on your autumn schedule (besides that sale)? I could use some inspiration.


----------



## debodun (Aug 24, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Is there a date for the garage sale?  How does it work?  Do you gather in a central area, everyone carting their items to and fro, or is it a date when loads of people hold sales and people cruise the streets looking for treasures?



Our community-wide sale is scheduled for Sept. 19. It like the last choice you mentioned. Anyone that wants to participate can have a sale at their individual house. There is also going to be a craft fair at the American Legion that day. In previous years, they had professional vendors that could rent space and set up at the Blockhouse Park that's a stone's throw up the street from my house. I haven't heard that they're doing that this year. Usually the village-wide sale is in May, but like the Kentucky Derby, it was postponed.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 24, 2020)

debodun said:


> Usually the village-wide sale is in May, but like the Kentucky Derby, it was postponed.


I remember you mentioning the postponement.


----------



## debodun (Aug 24, 2020)

The older peoole that were collectors are dying off and most young people just aren't interested in antiques and collectibles. I shudder to think of how many things are put in dumpsters by people cleaning out their parents homes because they don't know the value or simply don't want to be bothered having an estate sale.


----------



## debodun (Aug 24, 2020)

I did contact an estate seller a few years ago. She had too many rules - I can't be in the house when the sale is going on (I've been to estate sale and saw many 5-finger discounts happening), have to have access to a clean working bathroom, the house must be clean and odor-free, etc. When I do it myself, I don't care if the toilet looks like this:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Aug 24, 2020)

debodun said:


> The older people that were collectors are dying off and *most young people just aren't interested in antiques and collectibles.* I shudder to think of how many things are put in dumpsters by people cleaning out their parents homes because *they don't know the value* or simply don't want to be bothered having an estate sale.


Deb, that's just it! Younger people aren't interested. Older people already have more stuff than they know what to do with and can't convince their families to take it.

It really doesn't matter what it's advertised for on eBay or valued at on any other site.  There's a lot of it that *should* be valuable but isn't. It's called supply and demand. Big supply. No demand.

It's a sad fact, but a fact nevertheless. 

In any case, maybe September 19 will be the day that your buyer(s) will turn up. I hope so!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Aug 24, 2020)

debodun said:


> I did contact an estate seller a few years ago. She had too many rules - I can't be in the house when the sale is going on (I've been to estate sale and saw many 5-finger discounts happening), have to have access to a clean working bathroom, the house must be clean and odor-free, etc. When I do it myself, I don't care if the toilet looks like this:
> 
> View attachment 119516


OMG! Please tell us that it's just a random picture and not really your toilet! Ew.


----------



## debodun (Aug 24, 2020)

That *IS* my toilet. It isn't dirty even though it looks that way. It is the iron in our hard water and mineral deposits. I've tried bleach, CLR, KABOOM!, Lysol, pine cleaner and vinegar. That brown just will not come off.


----------



## Becky1951 (Aug 24, 2020)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Deb, that's just it! Younger people aren't interested. Older people already have more stuff than they know what to do with and can't convince their families to take it.
> 
> It really doesn't matter what it's advertised for on eBay or valued at on any other site.  There's a lot of it that *should* be valuable but isn't. It's called supply and demand. Big supply. No demand.
> 
> ...



Another thing is that so many people are unemployed due to the virus they don't have the money to spend.


----------



## debodun (Aug 24, 2020)

I though that, also. People need money for necessities right now, but there were a lot of people stopping when my neighbor had a sale.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Aug 24, 2020)

debodun said:


> That *IS* my toilet. It isn't dirty even though it looks that way. It is the iron in our hard water and mineral deposits. I've tried bleach, CLR, KABOOM!, Lysol, pine cleaner and vinegar. That brown just will not come off.


Get a pumice stone and use it with a lot of elbow grease. The pumice won't scratch the bowl, trust me. Once it's clean, pour CLR or bleach (not both!) in the tank so the mix will be half water/half CLR or bleach. *Never, ever mix cleaning agents. Never.*


----------



## debodun (Aug 24, 2020)

Is Mr. Clean Magic Eraser like a pumice stone? I tried the Magic Eraser already.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 24, 2020)

debodun said:


> That *IS* my toilet. It isn't dirty even though it looks that way. It is the iron in our hard water and mineral deposits. I've tried bleach, CLR, KABOOM!, Lysol, pine cleaner and vinegar. That brown just will not come off.


I'd have replaced that toilet years ago.  It might not be "dirty," but ugh... it would gross me out to look at that every day. 

Yeah, it'd be a tough sell for a realtor to show a house with a toilet like that.


----------



## debodun (Aug 24, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I'd have replaced that toilet years ago.  It might not be "dirty," but ugh... it would gross me out to look at that every day.


You probably don't have the hard water that we have here. I have to get a new P-traps for the sinks every few years because the water eats through them.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Aug 24, 2020)

debodun said:


> Is Mr. Clean Magic Eraser like a pumice stone? I tried the Magic Eraser already.


No. Not even close. A Magic Eraser is a Magic Eraser. Google household uses for pumice stone. Always wet pumice stone before using on a toilet or sink.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 24, 2020)

debodun said:


> You probably don't have the hard water that we have here. I have to get a new P-traps for the sinks every few years because the water eats through them.


Remind me why you love living there....???


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Aug 24, 2020)

debodun said:


> I though that, also. People need money for necessities right now, but there were a lot of people stopping when my neighbor had a sale.


You can tell yourself that from now until the cows come home, but people who have money to spend will spend it if it's for something they want. Make a sign "Sorry, no baby or children's clothes" in front of your displays.


----------



## debodun (Aug 24, 2020)

Too bad this flower cart style plant stand got rusty sitting in the cellar. I probably could have sold it if it was in good condition. Now it's junk.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Aug 24, 2020)

Shoulda coulda woulda!

About the pumice stone, Deb. You can find them at Walmart, Target, pharmacies hardware stores.


----------



## AprilSun (Aug 24, 2020)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Get a pumice stone and use it with a lot of elbow grease. The pumice won't scratch the bowl, trust me. Once it's clean, pour CLR or bleach (not both!) in the tank so the mix will be half water/half CLR or bleach. *Never, ever mix cleaning agents. Never.*



Yes, a pumice stone with "elbow grease" will take it off. I have hard water and it leaves a "ring around the toilet". When it does, I pull my pumice stone out, wet it and then I start scrubbing and it takes it off every time.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 24, 2020)

debodun said:


> I did contact an estate seller a few years ago. She had too many rules - I can't be in the house when the sale is going on (I've been to estate sale and saw many 5-finger discounts happening), have to have access to a clean working bathroom, the house must be clean and odor-free, etc. When I do it myself, I don't care if the toilet looks like this:
> 
> View attachment 119516


Does your toilet look like that?  If so, you might get a used toilet brush for 10 cents and put it to good use.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 24, 2020)

debodun said:


> That *IS* my toilet. It isn't dirty even though it looks that way. It is the iron in our hard water and mineral deposits. I've tried bleach, CLR, KABOOM!, Lysol, pine cleaner and vinegar. That brown just will not come off.


ugh


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 24, 2020)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Get a pumice stone and use it with a lot of elbow grease. The pumice won't scratch the bowl, trust me. Once it's clean, pour CLR or bleach (not both!) in the tank so the mix will be half water/half CLR or bleach. *Never, ever mix cleaning agents. Never.*


Yup, we lived where we had to use a pumice stone to clean a small ring in the toilet from minerals, but I think there is no hope for this toilet.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 24, 2020)

debodun said:


> Is Mr. Clean Magic Eraser like a pumice stone? I tried the Magic Eraser already.


NO!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 24, 2020)

debodun said:


> Too bad this flower cart style plant stand got rusty sitting in the cellar. I probably could have sold it if it was in good condition. Now it's junk.
> 
> View attachment 119528


Not junk at all.

A good stiff wire brushing, followed by a coat of paint, and voila, a fresh new fancy-schmancy plant cart.


----------



## debodun (Aug 25, 2020)

Even with a new toilet, it will soon look this way again because of the high iron and mineral content in the water supply.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Aug 25, 2020)

debodun said:


> Even with a new toilet, it will soon look this way again because of the high iron and mineral content in the water supply.


No it won't. Once it's been cleaned, cleaning twice a week, flushing with a little CLR in the tank will keep it looking nice.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 25, 2020)

debodun said:


> You probably don't have the hard water that we have here. I have to get a new P-traps for the sinks every few years because the water eats through them.


We have hard water. We live off very hard well water. Use CLR to clean hard water stains and salt .
It works but I have to use it often.; like once a week.
Use bleach spray in between to disinfect if needed. 

I wouldn’t want to change that toilet either but if the toilet is working then shut the toilet water off so the bowl drains completely and use that CLR until you get it all. By the looks of your toilet you might need to do this 2 or 3 times  to get it clean but it’s better than putting in a new one on your own. 

If that doesn’t work then hire someone to do it.
THIS would be one of those areas where parting with some of your money is necessary.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 25, 2020)

Exactly. No it won’t. The trick is to use the right product regularly OR get a salt water softener. Then you won’t have hard water problems.

And please don’t give me this ‘I’m picking on her chit.’ Its getting old.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 25, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Not junk at all.
> 
> A good stiff wire brushing, followed by a coat of paint, and voila, a fresh new fancy-schmancy plant cart.


@Aunt Marg    The edges on the cart are obviously razor sharp due to gradual wearing away.  Very dangerous.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 25, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> @Aunt Marg    The edges on the cart are obviously razor sharp due to gradual wearing away.  Very dangerous.


I totally missed seeing that, Pam. The rust colour camouflages so much of it.


----------



## debodun (Aug 25, 2020)

They would just crumble if too much attention is paid to them.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 25, 2020)

debodun said:


> Even with a new toilet, it will soon look this way again because of the high iron and mineral content in the water supply.


Not of you clean it the right way and often which is what you do with toilets and houses.


----------



## debodun (Jan 4, 2021)

debodun said:


> This was left in the cellar by the previous owners. I can't get the drawers open. They may have rusty nails in them, antique coins, or just be empty. Probably not worth trying to move after being on that wet cellar floor for decades. Probably fall apart if touched. Dimensions in photo caption.
> 
> View attachment 116065View attachment 116066View attachment 116067


Remember these cabinets that I couldn't get the drawers open in the summer. I just remembered them and tried to open the drawers. EMPTY!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 4, 2021)

debodun said:


> Remember these cabinets that I couldn't get the drawers open in the summer. I just remembered them and tried to open the drawers. EMPTY!


What?

No untold number of $100 bills stacked up in bundles? LOL!


----------



## debodun (Jan 4, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> No untold number of $100 bills stacked up in bundles? LOL!


Sadly, no.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 4, 2021)

debodun said:


> Several large clothes racks (my mom always dried the clothes in the cellar next to the furnace in winter). Two galvanized pails. Two galvenized tubs (one is pretty rusty but holds water - these would be okay for container gardening) and a spirit level.
> 
> View attachment 113348View attachment 113349View attachment 113350


Yup... I’d keep it all and use as container gargens and trellises. And that level I would add a board on the top and use as a cute little shelf


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 4, 2021)

debodun said:


> I was considering saving them for my yard sale, but people are so fussy these days. The racks I could use to display clothing. I haven't even scratched the surface cleaning the cellar. There are several large stoneware pieces down there that might be worth something (to a collector). One has the likemess of George Washington on it. It was made in 1932 - his birth bicentennial.
> 
> View attachment 113356


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 4, 2021)

Pepper said:


> But they are all Rusty!


That is why God made liners for the pots and garden containers


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 4, 2021)

debodun said:


> One thing that pleased me, though, was finding the mate to an odd shaker that was in a cabinet upstairs. I though my mom had bought just one shaker, now I have the pair. It must have fallen into a box if assorted electrical gadgets my dad had near the shelving. There was a patent number on the bottom, so I did some research and found they were made in the 1920s.
> 
> View attachment 113366View attachment 113368View attachment 113369


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 4, 2021)

StarSong said:


> The problem is finding folks who want these things and more importantly, are willing to pay for them.  My kids don't want more than a single Orrefors or Waterford vase.  Lenox or other fine china, crystal bowls, sterling silver flatware, Lladro figures, etc, don't speak to them.
> 
> Hummels, Precious Moments, knick-knacks, depression glass, etc. are barely worth what it costs to haul them to the dump.
> 
> ...


My sister, who is in the business, calls them dead people toys.


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 4, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> What?
> 
> No untold number of $100 bills stacked up in bundles? LOL!


When I remodeled the bathroom in our first home, I put some time capsule time type stuff in the wall for the next remodeler to find.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 4, 2021)

Gardenlover said:


> When I remodeled the bathroom in our first home, I put some time capsule time type stuff in the wall for the next remodeler to find.


That is so awesome!

I always thought it would be fun to write a million dollar check and tuck it into a sealable container but date it for the year 3000, or something silly like that.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 4, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> That is so awesome!
> 
> I always thought it would be fun to write a million dollar check and tuck it into a sealable container but date it for the year 3000, or something silly like that.


That would probably cash out for a nickel by then


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 4, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> That is why God made liners for the pots and garden containers


Not sure it's true but when I was a kid I watched my gramma stick old nails in the dirt at the base of her rose bushes and she said the rust is good for the soil (the iron maybe?).


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 4, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> That would probably cash out for a nickel by then


Excellent point! LOL!


----------



## bingo (Jan 4, 2021)

I like all your items


----------

